# Bitte meinen Account löschen



## Sephice (29. Juli 2014)

Leider konnte ich Zam nicht direkt ne PN schreiben, ich bitte einen Admin, meinen Accout hier komplett zu löschen

Am besten direkt den ganzen Computec-Login

Vielen Dank und alles Gute weiterhin


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo, nutze dazu bitte die Funktion in den Einstellungen deines Mybuffed-Profils.


----------



## Sephice (29. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo, nutze dazu bitte die Funktion in den Einstellungen deines Mybuffed-Profils.



Danke, alles durchsucht, nur genau das nicht gefunden -_-


----------

